

Tiny Core Linux 4.7 overhauls the OnDemand system - seminatore
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Tiny-Core-Linux-4-7-overhauls-the-OnDemand-system-1742276.html

======
larrybolt
This looks interesting to use a vm dev machine. Install it under vmware or
something alike on your mac/pc and run your sites/apps live over there.

It seems to me there are huge advantages to doing that because if your run
mamp on your mac for web development your quickly bump into problems like
installing memcached or non-mac services. You also get more experienced with
linux..

There actually already is something available for this called TurnKey Linux
(<http://www.turnkeylinux.org/>).

A quick hint, if you do develop sites locally on your mac and get annoyed with
Mac's weird dns lookup (.local, skipping the hosts file if it's not in a
specific format.. etc) check out Dnsmasq
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnsmasq>). You can install it on your mac using
port.

~~~
eropple
I find these sorts of "micro" distributions academically interesting but I
don't see the point for web development. There are great uses for
distributions like this for small-scale stuff (I've loaded something similar
on one of my RPi devices) but for web developers I'd look elsewhere because
RAM is really cheap. The most RAM-starved machine I've had in the last four
years has been 8GB; I currently have 16GB in my rMBP and regularly run a five-
VM stack (frontend, backend, memcached, database, Puppetmaster--I like having
them on separate machines because that's how it'd be in production). Each VM
has a gig of RAM and runs Ubuntu Server and things are pretty peachy.

Biggest beef with VMWare Fusion is that it doesn't support Workstation
teams...

~~~
kryptiskt
I like TinyCore because it boots in a second or two in a VM, and the VM images
can be really small. It's not really any help with RAM usage, if you run
Firefox or Apache or the like it will chew up the RAM as usual.

For example, I have a Mint appliance that's about two gigs, while my Tinycore
version is 200 megs. It's pretty nice to have that fallback when you have to
retrieve it over the internet.

------
Breakthrough
I would love to see an official release of this distribution for the Raspberry
Pi. Heck, even the CorePlus distribution weighs in at a mere 64 MiB. I think
if you were to need an RPi for real-time operation, you could mix Tiny Core
and the RTLinux kernel modules and have quite a reasonable latency.

------
jared314
I find it interesting that someone got a version of tinycore booting on EC2.
Although, he has yet to describe in full what he had to do.
<http://forum.tinycorelinux.net/index.php/topic,14057.0.html>

